# New weekly group ride in South Hill (Puyallup) area



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

I stopped into the new bike shop on South HIll during the weekend, and learned that the owner has organized a weekly group ride from the shop -- Saturday mornings at 9:00 AM.

Meet at the Inspired Ride shop on the west side of Meridian, just south of 144th.

As a South Hill resident, it's great to know that there'll be a weekly group ride close to home. This will be much more convenient for me than the Tacoma Bike weekly rides.

Anyone else here from the South HIll / Puyallup area?


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Stratocruiser said:


> I stopped into the new bike shop on South HIll during the weekend, and learned that the owner has organized a weekly group ride from the shop -- Saturday mornings at 9:00 AM.
> 
> Meet at the Inspired Ride shop on the west side of Meridian, just south of 144th.
> 
> ...


Great news 

I hadn't heard that there's a new shop in town but I'll take a look here after the STP. One day shot again this year then the RSVP in 3 weeks. Might be fun to find some new folks to enjoy spending time in the saddle with.

Thx for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## Wibble (Jul 14, 2012)

I also live in the Puyallup area.


----------



## prs77 (Dec 13, 2004)

I think it's great there is an organized ride in this area. I live in Orting and used to be part of a team in Tacoma. I thought it would be great to have people to ride with, but they would always meet close to Gig Harbor, which ended up being farther than I wanted to drive. This is much more convenient.


----------



## Wibble (Jul 14, 2012)

Where do they usually ride to?


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

I've not been able to participate yet -- hopefully this next Saturday. 

I think they're starting slow, with the idea that distance and speed will increase with time. I think they're doing about 15-miles, heading south toward the Graham area, but indicated that those who have more time and wish to ride farther can do so.

I'm sure a great deal will depend on the mix of riders who show up each week.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

I stopped by Sunday morning to take a peek at the store but they're closed both Sunday and Monday.....bummer but at least PY has a shop again.

As for the Saturday rides, it'll be curious to see what they have in mind. My girlfriend and I just did the STP and will be doing the RSVP in three weeks so we've been concentrating on training rides but depending on who ends up frequenting this organized ride, it could be fun. Worst comes to worse for all of us, at least we'll make some new friends.

Doubt I'll make it this Saturday as we're having a training ride up to Paradise Lodge but I'll try for two weeks out. Hope those who make it check back in here with some positive feedback.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Because of the STP and training rides you've been doing, I think these group rides will be pretty low-key for you, so you'll need to assess whether this meets your goals.

I rode the STP in 2010 and 2011, but had to miss this year due to a detached retina, so am just getting back on the bike after a lengthy break.

The owner of the shop and I did discuss making the Saturday morning rides suitable for 2013 STP training purposes, so I expect that distance and speed will increase over time. Again, the mix of riders who show up will largely determine how the Saturday morning rides develop over time.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Oh [email protected] man....sorry to hear about your eye but I'm glad you're on the mend. 

I certainly couldn't expect anyone to cater to my personal training needs....I'm a guest and ride as such. I'm just happy to know there's a shop out here and a group ride I don't need to drive 45 minutes to get to and some 'locals' out here to meet.


----------



## Wibble (Jul 14, 2012)

I can't wait to ride. I work weekends this month, but in Aug I will be off weekends so I'm deff in. I'm new to the road biking as I used to gravity ride when I was in Europe. Seems as though mountain is not so popular out here so I converted lol. Like I said I just bought my bike but love it. It's deff a different pace. I ride the foothill trail a lot from Puyallup to south prairie and love that ride.


----------



## dlhillius (Mar 21, 2011)

Wibble said:


> I can't wait to ride. I work weekends this month, but in Aug I will be off weekends so I'm deff in. I'm new to the road biking as I used to gravity ride when I was in Europe. Seems as though mountain is not so popular out here so I converted lol. Like I said I just bought my bike but love it. It's deff a different pace. I ride the foothill trail a lot from Puyallup to south prairie and love that ride.


I understand your pain....I recently requested and got weekends off. I've worked tues-sat for 20+ years and finally decided I needed a life :thumbsup:

Foothills is a nice, easy trail to ride and I love the ability to grab a coffee in South Prairie when the urge takes over. It's also generally well kept baring the horse droppings. If you ever want to mix in some rollers, venture off the path at S. Prairie Carbon River Road E. It's the small turn off after the small climb and double bridge combo a few miles outside Orting. The road takes you right into S. Prairie just at the coffee shop.


----------

